
A platform for borrowing and lending books – thoughts? - bpsagar
We are building an app where readers can share books with one another. Before launching the platform, we would love to know your thoughts on it. Please help fill out the survey (link given below) to help us understand your needs better. Also leave any thoughts &#x2F; suggestions in the comments below.<p>Survey: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;2FakQf6TjWkzqVbG3<p>Thank you.
======
bpsagar
Link to the Survey:
[https://goo.gl/forms/2FakQf6TjWkzqVbG3](https://goo.gl/forms/2FakQf6TjWkzqVbG3)

